
McDonald's: You buy more from kiosks than a person. So expect more kiosks - chipperyman573
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/nation-now/2018/06/07/mcdonalds-add-kiosks-citing-better-sales-over-face-face-orders/681196002/
======
masonic
I think that one reason for this is their new fully electronic menu boards.
They rotate through _segments_ of the menu, never displaying it in its
entirety, and some items aren't even displayed at all in a recognizable
manner.

For example, the only way to find the price of an a la carte sandwich like a
quarter pounder is to look in the _meal deals_ section and recognize that the
lower price displayed at bottom left is the sandwich-only price... and _only_
when that panel is visible during its 1-in-3 rotation.

